# Attn: Canadian buyers



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Are there any Canadians from Ontario that have crossed the border to go to Value Electronics and bought a VT50 tv yet? If so, when you tried to get back into Canada how much extra did you end up paying at the border for duties, taxes, etc? I'm asking as I am thinking of crossing the border and going over to Robert's store to buy a 55" VT50 as the price right now is very appealing compared to the price that any store up here in Ontario has to offer. I'm hoping that even with customs and taxes levied at the border that I would still be saving a substantial amount of money?

Would be greatly appreciated to hear back from fellow Canadians who have already done this!

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tv sci-fi fan said:


> Are there any Canadians from Ontario that have crossed the border to go to Value Electronics and bought a VT50 tv yet? If so, when you tried to get back into Canada how much extra did you end up paying at the border for duties, taxes, etc? I'm asking as I am thinking of crossing the border and going over to Robert's store to buy a 55" VT50 as the price right now is very appealing compared to the price that any store up here in Ontario has to offer. I'm hoping that even with customs and taxes levied at the border that I would still be saving a substantial amount of money?
> 
> Would be greatly appreciated to hear back from fellow Canadians who have already done this!
> 
> ...


Jeremy,
This is an excellent question and would be great information to find out about. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep in mind also that it is a 1000 mile round trip from Ontario to Scarsdale. At what cost?


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a good question dmiller, I live in Kingston, which is about 40 mins from the border bridge and google maps tells me it would take about 6.5 hrs total or so to get to scarsdale (608 km)


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you know someone in Buffalo or Niagara Falls that you could have it shipped to?


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

dmiller said:


> Do you know someone in Buffalo or Niagara Falls that you could have it shipped to?


Unfortunately I don't know of anyone. Besides I'm on the other side of Toronto...the Ivy Lea bridge is closer to me to do cross border shopping (Syracuse/Watertown area).


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Oops and I actually spent a weekend in Kingston once.


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

dmiller said:


> Oops and I actually spent a weekend in Kingston once.


I hope you enjoyed your visit to Kingston, it's not that bad of a city. I'm born and bred here and I think it has a fair bit to offer for a city of its size. And we're halfway between the provincial capital and the national capital so that allows Kingstonians and visitors to Kingston to take a couple of hour drive to one of those 2 cities.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely enjoyed myself. I am an upstate NY person until I retired a couple of years ago.

Maybe call Robert or Wendy at VE. Perhaps they have experience shipping to Canada. They are good people and will help if they can.


----------

